# Hercules bicycle CB 9526



## mcspool (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi all, I am new to this forum. Am searching for information about a bicycle I own, which was once used by the Netherlands Army. I acquired it many years ago from a trader who bought a lot of bicycles from a local garrison in Amersfoort, The Netherlands. It's primary colour is black, then some sort of Army green, and then olive drab. The top of the frame head has red-white-blue striping, typical of Dutch Army bicycles. It has been fitted with many later-build parts over the course of it's military service. Over the years, all I have done is fit another saddle, pedals and new tyres and ride it occasionally. It fits me perfect as I'm a long guy and the bike has a 26 inch frame.





But today I scraped some paint off the frame head and under a yellow roundel found a decal. With some searching on the internet I came to the conclusion this is a Hercules decal. 




So now I'm after information about the Hercules Cycle and Motor Company, more specifically whether they supplied bicycles to the British forces before the end of WW2. Since they were one of Britain's largest bicycle manufacturers, I guess they did, but I need more detailed information. All I found about their involvement in wartime production is that they made bipod legs, gas cylinders and magazines for Bren guns.

Could anyone please confirm this is indeed a Hercules bicycle and would anyone be able to date it by its frame number CB 9526?




Are there any other areas of the frame I should have a close look at for markings or any other clues to its identity?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 24, 2012)

I am currently parting out a pre-'59 Hercules but I don't know if you need anything off of it. Hercules was aquired by AMF in the 60s and later they were sold to Raleigh if I understand correctly. The real and authentic Hercules bicycles such as yours and mine are exceptionally rare in the states but generally aren't worth much. But the military history here could be an exception.


----------



## mcspool (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, but I live in The Netherlands so I think buying spares from the UK is a better option!

Interesting to see how one of the big three bicycle makers in the UK has all but vanished. . . . even though they are still alive in India - see http://www.bsahercules.com/hercules-brand.asp


----------



## mcspool (Jun 25, 2012)

mcspool said:


> the bike has a 26 inch frame.
> View attachment 55814



While looking for comparable Hercules bicyles with a 26-inch frame, I stumbled across a picture of the Hercules "Stirling" Roadster. This model was available in 22, 24 and 26-in. 




During which period was the Stirling Roadster in production?

Which other Hercules models were available with 26-in. frames?


----------



## mcspool (Jun 25, 2012)

mcspool said:


> But today I scraped some paint off the frame head and under a yellow roundel found a decal. With some searching on the internet I came to the conclusion this is a Hercules decal.




Having searched for Hercules head badges, I found they come in many variations, both as metal badges and decals/transfers, but they also differ in design. The one 
I have found matches the decal on my bicycle's frame head.





Does this this style of badge help to date the bicycle? 

All I know is that in 1923 Hercules moved to an ex-Dunlop factory in Rocky Lane, Aston, this became Hercules's Britannia Works.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 25, 2012)

Soooo where did you find that decal?

Someone should be doing CCM decals...


----------



## mcspool (Jun 25, 2012)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> Soooo where did you find that decal?




Through googling "Hercules bicycle decal" I found this site selling bicycle decals: http://bicycledecals.net/herculesdecals.htm




CCM doesn't seem to be on their list though....


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks, that's very kool. I e mailed to see if they would CCM decals.

If they will, do any of you CCM guys have quality shots of ones you want copied? 

I want ones from the 30s, 40s, and 50s


----------



## mcspool (Jun 26, 2012)

For reference, here's a drawing from a 1930's army manual on the Dutch military bicycle. A plain and simple workhorse.


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hercules is one of the leading bicycle manufacturer companies in India. We are specialized in cycle manufacturing for kids, boys, girls. Cyclists cannot possibly be more vulnerable than the population at large to life-threatening injuries such as head injury.


----------

